# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Falcon Cookers?

## sundancewfs

Does anyone have any experience or feedback on Falcon cookers?
We're considering a range (excuse the pun) of different cookers/ovens/cooktops at the moment and are interested in some experiential thoughts.

----------


## Cecile

> Does anyone have any experience or feedback on Falcon cookers?
> We're considering a range (excuse the pun) of different cookers/ovens/cooktops at the moment and are interested in some experiential thoughts.

  Moondog may have heard of them, especially if they are akin to commercial cookers.  I'll get him to look in on this post.

----------


## sundancewfs

Cecile, could you ask Moondog what brand of commercial oven/cooktop would be worth looking at? Do they come with electric ovens and gas tops? After looking at a lot of different brands and styles it seems to me that the stainless steel domestic cookers are wannabe commercials with a higher price tag...... We have both gas and electric avail to play with as a fuel source and even 3 phase if necessary.

----------


## Moondog55

PM sent

----------


## cossie

This may be a bit late for you but we are in the middle of importing a Stoves range cooker from the UK.  
Locally they sell for $6500, ours is $2900 from the UK including all shipping, quarantine, GST and delivery to our house. It should be landing in Melbourne very soon, then just a short wait for customs etc and it will be delivered. 
We got it from here: Cookers - Rangemaster Range Cookers - From the UKs Leading Range Cooker Specialist they are very helpful and ship quite a lot to Aus. I'm all for supporting local businesses but not when it's sheer thievery like that!

----------


## vintagevamp2010

buy it! The stove cost more than the car but it is sooo worth it (and the car is a bomb). I love cooking and tend to cook a week's worth of food on a weekend so suits me well. I've got the 900mm gas stove top , old fashioned grill (grilled chees on toast), gas oven and electric fan forced on the side which bakes the best cakes and biscuits. It actually means you can cook everything at once without having to wait for each thing to finish. yes i love the range. By the way it works well never had a problem in the last 3 years. Only regret is I didn't get the 110mm but as I said I cook a lot at once. Also there a packages of belling rnages going at the moment range and rangehood - can't vouch for the product but the rangehoods are tunring up on ebay and going for roughly half price or less. Because i've been hunting rangehoods (now have a belling) I can vouch for the UK prices

----------


## dangermouse1598

Probably way too late with this info but it might help someone else.
We have a Falcon... The Saxon. It is utterly awesome.  Looks right at home in our 100 year old house and virtually matches the old wood fire Aga across the room.  Ours is gas cooktop with two electric oven, one is multifunction, one is fan forced. We have a griller and warming drawer to boot.
We fed 16 people out of this cooker with no problems at all... well just one... 16 people ended up in the kitchen trying to see where all the food was coming from!
My only comment is just a preference one. I wanted the electric/glass top version, hubby wanted the gas hobs. He won (god knows how I let that one slip by) and I wish I had gotten my way. The hobs are hard to clean, no disputing it. The glass top would be much easier but wouldn't look nearly as good. We live in the outback and have a big problem with bull dust which most people will never experience o cleaning is a total pain.  The choice of cooktop is purely personal and I do love the gas, I just hate cleaning it.
Funny story, when I unpacked the stove I couldn't believe it came without a cookbook. I was talking to the supplier a day or so later and mentioned it in passing... you'd think a cooker of that price would come with Jamie Oliver himself! The lady on the phone informed me in a rather posh accent... 'Miss.. one assumes when one buys a cooker of this calibre, one knows how to cook'!. I near died laughing!
All up, I can't recommend these cookers highly enough. They're just brilliant.

----------


## manofaus

we are looking at a falcon, but are they called rangemaster in the uk? they look the same, but like already mentioned the price tag...

----------


## manofaus

wow the rangemaster does a matching fridge... probably could buy a new corolla for the price of these two.

----------


## dangermouse1598

> wow the rangemaster does a matching fridge... probably could buy a new corolla for the price of these two.

  Matching fridge! Going to have to check that out!

----------


## manofaus

been trying to find a supplier here in Australia, no luck. Trying to find a supplier in the UK...? Fair risk for the price. Wonder what cartage would be from the uk to australia for a fridge and cooker. looking at the classic 110 and the dxd fridge.

----------


## Black Cat

> we are looking at a falcon, but are they called rangemaster in the uk? they look the same, but like already mentioned the price tag...

   If you follow that link in Cossie's post they show both RangeMaster and Falcon as brands available, so presumably not.
The exchange rate at present makes them a very attractive option when all is said a done!

----------


## manofaus

just an update.... we can get the classic 110 cooker and the dxd fridge landed here including paying the GST on them for $5900 which is $1000 cheaper then buying the cooker alone. The fridge you can't get here in australia, but if it will cost less its worth the punt.... good exchange rate helps too. They are actually the same colour, and you can get the same handles. Attachment 88716Attachment 88717   :Smilie:

----------


## dangermouse1598

> just an update.... we can get the classic 110 cooker and the dxd fridge landed here including paying the GST on them for $5900 which is $1000 cheaper then buying the cooker alone. The fridge you can't get here in australia, but if it will cost less its worth the punt.... good exchange rate helps too. They are actually the same colour, and you can get the same handles. Attachment 88716Attachment 88717

  Holy Moly... now that's a fridge!!! If you do decide to import one be sure to let us know how you get on?

----------


## davcan

Hey guys, 
Great info thanks. Can anyone advise of the courier companies used in importing your ovens and estimated costs over and above the cost of the oven.     
Davcan  www.marld.com.au

----------


## Brij77

> Holy Moly... now that's a fridge!!! If you do decide to import one be sure to let us know how you get on?

  Hi there, I'm looking at inmporting fridge & classic too...but can't seem to get the lot home for the price of $5900?, just wondering which website the $5900 was through please, & also, who was the courier/shipping company you used? 
very keen to hear your reply!

----------


## seriph1

I "think" the fridges are no longer available in that style .... I may be wrong of course, but as far as I could find out recently, they seem to only have a side by side offering at this time. That's not to say they aren't available as a runout of course, or under the RANGEMASTER or AGA brands (sister/parent company) 
FWIW, from memory, they were either made by one of the Korean companies or Electrolux. 
If you look on eBay - one of the UK's largest shopping destinations you will find packages for the stoves and rangehoods at least, that seem very well priced.  
example: FALCON 110CM DUAL FUEL RANGE COOKER IN CREAM & FALCON 110CM HOOD | eBay  
BTW if it is the colour that appeals, it is a relatively simple thing to get rangehoods, fridge (and oven) doors etc. refinished to match decor or other appliances. 
As far as shipping is concerned, a fridge that size might kill the joy for you, due to its sheer size. There are a LOT of fantastic fridges for sale in Australia (used)  -  quite a few of my clients have bought them on my recommendation with very little problem. 
Good luck with the project!

----------


## manofaus

It was couriered through a company called anglopacific. If you were to email some one about it there email address would be Terry.Daly (insert generic at symbol here)anglopacific.co.uk. I  found a seller on ebay who would sell them to me. eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace . The idea was that I would pay for the stuff (aunt to pay in england for me) then the courier would pick them up. When they get to australia I would submit a form to claim bacck the VAT on the products, and pay GST here in Australia.
keep us up to date about your progress, as we could get a deal done...
Good luck

----------


## steveholloway1

Hi I'm thinking of importing a Falcon/Rangemaster/Belling cooker form the UK and I'm wondering what success others have had doing this? I have sent an enquiry to Rangecookers.co.uk but would like to hear of other people's experiences. All info greatly appreciated.

----------


## Smokie

So Cossie,
how did you go? Any updates to enlighten us? Did it arrive in one piece? Any installation tips?
Retail price in Tassie is around $8000 so obviously anywhere around $4000 would be awesome. 
The head chef is keen to hear.
Cheers, Smokey.

----------

